# Billy's swimming lesson



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy went for his first swimming lesson today. He seemed to enjoy it and was exhausted when he got out. I was pleased they gave him a nice pet head shampoo and blow dry after too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, brilliant!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

what a cute little swimmer


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Is this part of a therapy or just for fun? Looks great!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, I did not know they had swim lessons for dogs. Too funny.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

It was just for a bit of fun. He has a new found love of swimming in ponds and rivers and a friend of mine takes her lab to this canine hydrotherapy pool. 
It was £10 for around 10 mins swimming and the shower / blow dry. He slept for 2 hours without moving when we got home!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh bless - how good is that, I had no idea that was possible.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is so cool. I wish we had something like this! He looks so cute. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks wonderful. Look at him go!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is soooo cute!! 

Love how he's keeping close to the edge in his little life jacket 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so awesome! Lady is terrified of swimming, but I bet it would be great for her to learn that way.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That is awesome. I so wish we had one of those near us. Barney is a devil for heading for the mucky brook and pond near us. He has launched himself into the canal before now and was in his element at the seaside. So jealous. (Especially the bit about him being worn out afterwards).


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Are most poos water lovers then? 
Poppy will get her feet wet but nothing else yet. I expected not to be able to keep her out of the water considering her lineage. 
Maybe it will developed with age.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> Are most poos water lovers then?
> Poppy will get her feet wet but nothing else yet. I expected not to be able to keep her out of the water considering her lineage.
> Maybe it will developed with age.


I think it does develop with age for some dogs. Lola used to be like Poppy but will now swim, albeit not for long or going out too far in the sea but she does enjoy full immersion now.

Nina is at the, I can just about out my legs in stage.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

People should ask their puppy breeders to introduce them to water quite young, in a wading pool or something. If you start them slowly and really young they will be water mad. Rufus does the full on running leaps into deep water for his ball. When he was really young we made him keep a life jacket on just for our peace of mind.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney sniffs out every bit of water and is a nightmare because it means either a shower or paw wash (which he hates) outside when he gets back.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> People should ask their puppy breeders to introduce them to water quite young, in a wading pool or something. If you start them slowly and really young they will be water mad. Rufus does the full on running leaps into deep water for his ball. When he was really young we made him keep a life jacket on just for our peace of mind.


It's really useful when the weather's hot. With our last dog, we could go for walks along rivers and she could keep her self cool with frequent dips. It'd be handy if Poppy could do the same. 
I wonder if playing with other water loving dogs near a river might give her the idea?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you guys are swimmers best is to go in yourself. They want to stay with you so will follow you out. Better in July than March! Whatever you do do NOT force it, they'll never go near water again if you do that. We had a rescued lab who was terrified of water.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> If you guys are swimmers best is to go in yourself.


Apart from the fact that Japanese whalers may spot me, I'm not getting in any rivers around here thank you. Ugh!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Come on, you can do it in the name of love can't you. Man up! How many whalers are there in the rivers?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> If you guys are swimmers best is to go in yourself. They want to stay with you so will follow you out. Better in July than March! Whatever you do do NOT force it, they'll never go near water again if you do that. We had a rescued lab who was terrified of water.


Definitely best to take to the water yourself - Kiki was an extreme paddler until she decided she'd rather follow Lizzie and ended up swimming 

I would imagine Datun's legs are a lot longer than Poppy's he shouldn't have to go any further than mid thigh depth 

I presume Poppy is a puddle loving mucky pup? She'll swim of her own accord once the weather warms up and the opportunity presents itself. If she loves a ball that can help too  Inzi would swim as far as a ball can be thrown  
Dot has yet to take the plunge, but she loves puddle romping


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Come on, you can do it in the name of love can't you. Man up! How many whalers are there in the rivers?


It's tidal, there's no telling how sneaky whalers can be.

Man up?? A mate of mine had his yacht moored up on our local river (the River Douglas).
He and his wife use to sit on deck with their G & T watching a dead cow come in and go out every tide. They said it became like an old friend in the end.

Don't get me wrong - it's a lovely bit of countryside with special tidal wildlife and big skies over the moorland but Poppy's on her own regarding this one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe the dead cow can teach Poppy to swim? It does sound lovely, ok if you are so fearful at the very least borrow some hipwaders and plunge in. But make sure your wife has a camera on hand!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This is amazing! Swimming lessons especially for dogs! We want to go! Where was the place if you don't mind me asking? It sounds like you had loads of fun? And such good exercise. Do you have to supply your own life jacket? X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

